# Tarango's news ..............



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

evening all - in advance sorry about the me post but I am unable to concentrate (a little intoxicated I fear ...   )

well, we went to panel today (hurrah) and they said a big fat yes!!!

hurrah!!

will catch up with everyone's news asap    

big kisses

T
xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me starting this thread for you ......

woo hoo honey, well done to you and your DH on getting approved, bet it feels fantastic, hope your wait for a little one(s) is a short one.... oh i am so happy for you, and well done for being inhebreated too ! i know we will be when (if!!) we are approved xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi T

Congratulations on your news- its a fantastic feeling................

xxx

Ps merged this topic so you have everything in the one place xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!

Hope your wait is a short one.
OT x


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Congratulations!   

JJ


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

May the wait be short and the match be great 

Congratulations  
x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Tarango and DH, Congratulations, 

Hope your wait is short for you.



Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hellooooo

thank you so much for all your lovely messages xxx
and also for starting my own little thread!! *blush* ..... we are relieved to have 'passed' panel and are on cloud 9 as now it can happen (just a question of when!)

happy easter everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hello matey!

as i have said to you in my pm - whoohohoooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so very very very pelased for you and your DH.  

lots of love, me x x x x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations  
hoping you have a short wait xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news  
hope your family finds you soon 

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

A big fat CONGRATULATIONS for your big fat Yes  

Well Done! Hope your wait is a short one


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Great news, well done, may your wait be very very short.
Love
WelshyX


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

congratulation hun

I hope you find your family soon xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations!!

its a lovely feeling isn't it......now the hard bit I am afraid....the not knowing how long that piece of string is between you and your children!

love Andrea
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats....hope the wait is a short one xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS! May your wait for your family be a short one! In the meantime make the most of those lie ins 

Now it really is just a question of when you'll be a mummy 

CG xxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Congratulations, so please for you it's a great feeling ant it, wish you all the bestxx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, both DH and I are very pleased (and relieved!) to have got to this 'finish' post!
We also have had notification we have been rattified(!) byt the head SWer so we are officially 'waiting' ...... 

Patience is not something I particuarly like but am getting used to it ....  

Have a good afternoon everyone 
xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Belated congratulations on crossing this hurdle   .  Hopefully you won't have to be patient for too much longer.

Cindy


----------

